

Exoskeleton Turns Humans Into Terminators - asif
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2jlIRKswnQ

======
daniel-cussen
It's cool and all, but it's the kind of thing that probably has ways to go. I
figure it will take ten years to get an expensive prototype (back of the
napkin calculation). It can do 200-pound pulldowns, but it didn't do much else
that was particularly impressive...how much can it bench?

------
noelchurchill
Mechanics inspired by video games like halo? Maybe..

------
asif
You might be able to use it instead of Viagra(R).

------
geuis
Can we _finally_ retire the "robots are gonna kill us all" theme? I mean
honestly, its not funny anymore.

